
After a Terrible 2019, Blizzard Is Going All-In at BlizzCon - partingshots
https://kotaku.com/after-a-terrible-2019-blizzard-is-going-all-in-at-bliz-1839425018
======
jammygit
There is a lot of talk about protests at blizzcon. I hope the participants
succeed and can keep the media’s attention on this issue, this has been the
best anti-censorship PR in a long time. A big enough community reaction could
actually get blizzard to change policy a little bit

------
strictnein
They'll announce Diablo 4, Starcraft 3, and something else cool (no matter how
along they actually are in development or how far out their release date is)
and then we'll all forget what a mess they made of things.

